# Swords have holes in leaves



## bandd (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all. I have a 55 gallon NPT tank that's been set up for close to a year and a half now. This is my first venture into the planted tank realm.

When the tank was new I had a lot a of beard algae growing on the sword leaves and the swords were very slow growing. After trying various things I decided to just let the tank settle in and didn't do any water changes for about 9 months. I did my first 50% water change about 3 months ago and after that the beard algae totally disappeared and the swords took off. However they develop small, almost pin sized, holes in them while the leaf is still emerging. I tried tracking down the issue via Google and a potassium deficiency seemed most likely. So I bought some Potassium Chloride (Fake Salt) and started dosing 650mg once a week. The holes were still prevalent after two months of doing this so I stopped as it didn't seem to be helping and the little bit of staghorn algae I had started taking over the lower levels of the tank. The swords still throw out new leaves constantly. Any advice is greatly appreciated! Here are some pictures of the sword leaves:


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

Its most likely fish nipping at them, or perhaps snails if you have them. It could also be a potassium deficiency as you mentioned, in which case I would try another round of fertilizers. Swords cannot repair their leaves, so if you have new growth, trim off the older damaged ones.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, nine months no WC!! i would add a few root tabs too. i did that to my sword and two flower thingys are out  +1 on the trimming, cut them all out but maybe one or two, they are fast growers.


----------



## bandd (Sep 13, 2009)

Lizzz said:


> Its most likely fish nipping at them, or perhaps snails if you have them. It could also be a potassium deficiency as you mentioned, in which case I would try another round of fertilizers. Swords cannot repair their leaves, so if you have new growth, trim off the older damaged ones.


I do have some pond snails that hitched a ride on some of the plants I purchased originally and I have seen my lemon tetras nipping here and there. However, my main concern is that the newly emerging leaves are the ones that develop the pin sized holes (seemingly before the snails or tetras can get to them) as can be seen in the second picture of the OP. It seems as though once the hole is there the snails exacerbate the problem, but I don't think the snails are the original cause of the holes.

I also have some micro swords that seems to boom, then melt, then boom again with very little intervention on my part. The sagittaria is doing fantastic. I can't seems to find a floating plant that will last (perhaps too much current near the surface). But NO3 levels are always fine, hardness seems good, pH seems stable, alkalinity stable, amonia and NO2 is non-existent (as per Diana's book).

Is there any harm in dosing Potassium? What is the best form of Potassium to dose?

Thanks for the input thus far it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I am 99% sure someone is eating your leaves. I'd put some blanched greens (romaine lettuce, squash, etc) (15-20 secs in microwave) and see who comes for dinner. I use Leaf Zone, it's mostly potassium and some iron. If you have not yet, try Water Wisteria.


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

New growth is probably still getting eaten by snails. are they reproducing? I know snails LOVE my swords, and seem to prefer to pop out their gooey egg sacs all over them, so the second they hatch they go right for them, thus making the tiny pin pricks. It honestly could only be that or a potassium deficiency as far as i can tell, as for brands, i think everyones different. Im a seachem kind of person, but different strokes for different folks...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Snail damage. Potassium deficiency is only in the older leaves and looks different.


----------



## bandd (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's two cents! Snails it be. I guess I just have to live with holey leaves then. 

The snails seems to go crazy (in terms of reproduction) after a water change, but then they just kinda stop. I'll cull to population to what seems an appropriate number and they don't really seems to rebound too much. There are egg sacs here and there every now and then, but not an insane amount right now.

Thanks again for the input. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

If they are just pond snails dose the tank with no planeria it should kill them. Don't use it with shrimp though.


----------

